# Ryzen 4K Rebuild and Mrs. Build



## Durvelle27 (Jan 3, 2021)

So I’m rebuilding my main rig as the previous rig I was forced to sell due to some complications in 2020. And how the year panned out I never got the opportunity to rebuild my rig which was very disappointing. But at last I finally can get started on my build. This will be a knots completely new build. Rig will be AMD based like always   . This build will be for work, editing, rendering, development, and of course 4K gaming. Some parts I haven’t acquired yet like the CPU as I’m going for Zen 3. Build color scheme is black and white and I’m still determining a theme. Parts are slowing coming in

Specs I’m looking at

AMD Ryzen 5 5600X (Haven’t Gotten yet)
ID Cooling Auraflow 360MM Snow Edition
ASRock B550M Pro4
Oloy 32GB(2x16GB) DDR4 3200MHz
XFX RX 6800 XT Speedster Merc 319
Sandisk X400 512GB M.2
Western Digital Black 6TB x2
Gigabyte P750GM 750W Fully Modular
DeepCool Mattrex 55
Windows 10 EDU
LG Nanocell85 49” 4K 120Hz Display









With so much going on wife decided she wants to get into gaming to keep her entertained while home. So I’m going to do a Ryzen rig for her that I will show in here as well


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 3, 2021)

Board floated in about 15 minutes ago


----------



## shilka (Jan 3, 2021)

I am not trying to be rude or anything like that but 3200 MHz RAM is actually not all that fast and you can gain as much as 15 FPS more in your minimum numbers by going with 3600 MHz for little extra cost
The PSU you bought has rather poor voltage regulation and ripple suppression on the minor rails

Its not a bad system you have there by any means so please dont take it that way but you can improve it for very little extra cost


----------



## Night (Jan 3, 2021)

Maybe he will overclock the RAM for no extra cost.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 3, 2021)

shilka said:


> I am not trying to be rude or anything like that but 3200 MHz RAM is actually not all that fast and you can gain as much as 15 FPS more in your minimum numbers by going with 3600 MHz for little extra cost
> The PSU you bought has rather poor voltage regulation and ripple suppression on the minor rails
> 
> Its not a bad system you have there by any means so please dont take it that way but you can improve it for very little extra cost


I know the benefits of faster RAM. The RAM I have can run at 3733MHz with no issues

The Gigabyte PSU I was hoping for the best

I had bought a Corsair HX but got scammed so just impulse bought this


----------



## shilka (Jan 3, 2021)

If you paid $130 for the Gigabyte you where downright ripped off for the same price you got the Leadex III which is far better
The Gigabyte is not bad but for what it is its way overpriced and should be no more than $100









						Super Flower Leadex III 750W 80+ Gold, Three-Way ECO Mode Fanless, Silent & Cooling Mode, FDB Fan, Full Modular Power Supply, Dual Over Power Protection, SF-750F14HG - Newegg.com
					

Buy Super Flower Leadex III 750W 80+ Gold, Three-Way ECO Mode Fanless, Silent & Cooling Mode, FDB Fan, Full Modular Power Supply, Dual Over Power Protection, SF-750F14HG with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 3, 2021)

shilka said:


> If you paid $130 for the Gigabyte you where downright ripped off for the same price you got the Leadex III which is far better
> The Gigabyte is not bad but for what it is its way overpriced and should be no more than $100
> 
> 
> ...


I got it for $75


----------



## shilka (Jan 3, 2021)

Never mind then thats a pretty good price and like i said its not bad maybe just mediocre at worst
its not dangerous or anything like that and you could have gotten something far worse for $75


----------



## Selaya (Jan 3, 2021)

shilka said:


> Never mind then thats a pretty good price and like i said its not bad maybe just mediocre at worst
> its not dangerous or anything like that and you could have gotten something far worse for $75











						Gigabyte GP-P750GM 750 W Review - With an Explosive Attitude
					

The Gigabyte GP-P750GM makes lots of promises, but fails to deliver. Its platform features a modern design, but the parts used are of mediocre to low quality, and to make matters worse, the protection features are not working correctly.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Uhm ...
(Seems pretty dangerous to me actually, giving crmaris some fireworks on the failed OPP ... - unless this is a different model?)


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 3, 2021)

shilka said:


> Never mind then thats a pretty good price and like i said its not bad maybe just mediocre at worst
> its not dangerous or anything like that and you could have gotten something far worse for $75


The warranty helps




Selaya said:


> Gigabyte GP-P750GM 750 W Review - With an Explosive Attitude
> 
> 
> The Gigabyte GP-P750GM makes lots of promises, but fails to deliver. Its platform features a modern design, but the parts used are of mediocre to low quality, and to make matters worse, the protection features are not working correctly.
> ...


I actually saw this review but it’s not comparable as he overloaded the PSU. Yes the fail protection should have kicked in and shut the unit down but in real world usage a normal rig won’t put a 900W load on the unit


----------



## Night (Jan 3, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> The warranty helps
> 
> 
> 
> I actually saw this review but it’s not comparable as he overloaded the PSU. Yes the fail protection should have kicked in and shut the unit down but in real world usage a normal rig won’t put a 900W load on the unit


Unless a short circuit happens.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 3, 2021)

Night said:


> Unless a short circuit happens.


But it’s basically what if


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 5, 2021)

Power Supply came in today. I must say out of all the PSUs I’ve bought overtime I’ll say this is one of top ones in terms of packaging. I also like the flat black modular cables.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 9, 2021)

Decided to go with a 5800X instead


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 10, 2021)

Got my new case today

mine is the white and the black is now my wife’s


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 10, 2021)

Starting my build


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 10, 2021)

A 240mm top mount radiator would be more effective, just saying.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jan 11, 2021)

Tubes down! Tubes down!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 11, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> A 240mm top mount radiator would be more effective, just saying.


I highly doubt it 




Gmr_Chick said:


> Tubes down! Tubes down!


impossible with the PSU shroud 

so here’s some more shots


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 11, 2021)

As long as the inlet/outlet is above the pump its fine. Top mount or tubes down is ideal but this setup works well in my experiences.



Gmr_Chick said:


> Tubes down! Tubes down!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 11, 2021)

More pics


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 11, 2021)

Gonna be a beast..... Don't sell this one....


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 11, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Gonna be a beast..... Don't sell this one....


I will not 



using the GTX 960 until


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jan 11, 2021)

@Durvelle27 - how's the case treating you thus far? Easy to build in, good cable management, sturdy build quality, etc.?


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 11, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> As long as the inlet/outlet is above the pump its fine. Top mount or tubes down is ideal but this setup works well in my experiences.


Mod the shroud and invert the radiator, simplez.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 11, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Mod the shroud and invert the radiator, simplez.



I think people take the Gamersnexus video as gospel pretty sure when he was talking about front mounting being an issue he meant 240mm and maybe 280mm that can be front mounted with the in/outlets below the pump in some cases....


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 11, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> @Durvelle27 - how's the case treating you thus far? Easy to build in, good cable management, sturdy build quality, etc.?


Not going to lie I love this case. Very easy to build in and cable management is very easy to do. Side panel has almost a inch of space in the rear so you can route any cables thick or small. My only complaint
 is that the route entry’s don’t have grommets.


Caring1 said:


> Mod the shroud and invert the radiator, simplez.


Not that simple as there is a HDD cage relight there as well housing

More pics


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 11, 2021)

A lot of background noise but here’s a snip



http://imgur.com/a/kPo5uAZ


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 11, 2021)

Wife’s board came in


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 16, 2021)

More awesomeness


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 17, 2021)

Close ups of the Mrs.


----------

